# Site General > Site Info >  NEW MOD on board!

## JLC

Y'all behave yerselves!  We done gone and deputized ourselves a new Super Moderator!   :Razz: 

A huge thanks to *Slim* for being willing to step up to the plate!  We believe he'll be an invaluable addition to the staff!

----------

_1nstinct_ (05-21-2012),_Aes_Sidhe_ (05-21-2012),_angllady2_ (05-21-2012),ballpythonluvr (05-21-2012),_BPLuvr_ (05-21-2012),_carlisleishere_ (05-21-2012),_Cendalla_ (05-21-2012),_cmack91_ (05-21-2012),_decensored_ (05-20-2012),_Don_ (05-21-2012),DooLittle (05-21-2012),_dragonboy4578_ (05-21-2012),evan385 (05-21-2012),Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-21-2012),h00blah (05-21-2012),_heathers*bps_ (05-21-2012),_Inknsteel_ (05-21-2012),_jsmorphs2_ (05-21-2012),JulieInNJ (05-21-2012),_luvmyballs_ (05-21-2012),MarkS (05-21-2012),_Mft62485_ (05-20-2012),_Mike41793_ (05-21-2012),_moonlightgdess_ (05-21-2012),_MrLang_ (05-21-2012),rabernet (05-21-2012),_Sarin_ (05-21-2012),_satomi325_ (05-21-2012),_Shadera_ (05-20-2012),_shelliebear_ (06-12-2012),_Skittles1101_ (05-23-2012),_Slim_ (05-20-2012),SlitherinSisters (05-21-2012),Snakesonly (05-21-2012),spasticbeast (05-21-2012),_The Serpent Merchant_ (05-21-2012),tlich (05-21-2012),_waltah!_ (05-21-2012),_WarriorPrincess90_ (05-21-2012),_West Coast Jungle_ (05-23-2012),Wicked Constrictors (05-21-2012)

----------


## Xotik

Congrats Slim!
You will make a great mod!

----------

_Slim_ (05-20-2012)

----------


## RobNJ

Good choice, I enjoy and respect Slim's contributions to this forum. Congrats to Slim.

----------

_Slim_ (05-20-2012)

----------


## Royal Hijinx

Congrats!

----------

_Slim_ (05-20-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

Woooow you guys must be getting desperate! hahaha jk jk :Razz: 
Nice choice, from day 1 ive found slims posts to be helpful and informative.

----------

_Slim_ (05-20-2012)

----------


## whispersinmyhead

Congrats Slim! I am still a newb but your advice and information I have read on other posts has been invaluable.  :Good Job:

----------

_Slim_ (05-20-2012)

----------


## decensored

congrats!

----------

_Slim_ (05-20-2012)

----------


## John1982

Congratulations Slim!

----------

_Slim_ (05-20-2012)

----------


## Shadera

Hot dang.  Congrats, my friend.   :Salute:

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## Steve-J

Congrats! From "reformed BP.net e-thug" to "certified curmudgeon" to a bona fide moderator! An excellent journey! You will definitely rock the position!

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## satomi325

Congratulations!

Your advice and posts are unparalleled. 
 :Good Job:

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## MarkS

Well, there goes the neighborhood...   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Congratulations.  You'll do great.

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## angllady2

Huge congratulations from me as well, Slim.

You and I seem to see a lot of things eye to eye, so I think you are a great choice.  Wait, that didn't come out right.  :Very Happy: 

Looking forward to seeing you help more people bloom and grow here.

Gale

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## TheSnakeEye

Funny, I knew it was him as soon as I read the thread title. Congrats Slim.

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## evan385

Congrats Slim!  :Very Happy:

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

Huge congrats Slim! :Good Job: 
You definitely deserve it and you will do an excellent job!

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

Congrats Slim!! I think you'll be a great mod! Your posts are always some of my favorites.  :Wink:

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## Coleslaw007

Awesome! You've always been one of the posters on here I take note of most and you'll be a great mod!  :Smile: 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## Slim

I really want to thank everyone for the kind words and congratulations.   I look forward to supporting the Forum and all our members here.

----------

JLC (05-21-2012),MarkS (05-21-2012),rabernet (05-21-2012),_The Serpent Merchant_ (05-21-2012),tjohnson722 (05-21-2012),_whispersinmyhead_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## Jonas@Balls2TheWall

Congrats Slim!

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Congrats! Love reading your posts


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?f4weyu

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## Snakesonly

Congratz!!

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## Vypyrz

Congratulations Slim...  :Salute: 

Sent from my Motorola ATRIX using Tapatalk 2.

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## cmack91

Congrats Slim!! I'd take you as a CO any day :Good Job:

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## therunaway

Slim gives awesome info. I can't wait to see how he helps on the site! Congratz man!  :Salute:

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Big congrats Slim!  You are going to make a great mod!

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## Jabberwocky Dragons

Congrats Slim!   :Good Job:

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

Congratulations Slim!! :Bowdown:   See what I miss when I have my nose in a good book over the weekend??  You will do awesome, you have loads of great information, and such a way with words.. Way to go! :Good Job:

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## Wicked Constrictors

Congrats Slim

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Slim who?  :sploosh: 

Welcome again to the team!

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## jcoylesr76

Awesome, Congratz Slim

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## jbean7916

They will let anyone mod nowadays, won't they?? :p:p:p:p

Just kidding Slim, congrats!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## JohnNJ

I am pretty sure that the people congratulating you have never been Mods.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

You have my sympathy and sincere wishes for a long run before you burn out.  :Good Job:

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## MrLang

I'm going to x2 the previous post. Good luck  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

I feel this is a solid decision. Congrats!

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## RetiredJedi

Congrats Slim...


P.S. I'm still working on that project I was telling you about  :Smile:

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

God Speed and get em bad guyz  :Wink:   :Cool:   :Good Job:

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## el8ch

:Good Job:  Atta boy Slim... kudos

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## Shadera

> I am pretty sure that the people congratulating you have never been Mods. 
> 
> You have my sympathy and sincere wishes for a long run before you burn out.


Actually, yeah.  I super-modded on the biggest parrot forum on the 'net before it kaboomed because of the site owner stealing money from customers.  I just don't wave it around.  Some people make great mods and will do a good job.  Slim is one of those people.  He also has a great team to work with here too, and that will help.

----------

JLC (05-21-2012),rabernet (05-21-2012),_Slim_ (05-21-2012),Stewart_Reptiles (05-21-2012)

----------


## JohnNJ

> Actually, yeah.  I super-modded on the biggest parrot forum on the 'net before it kaboomed because of the site owner stealing money from customers.  I just don't wave it around.  Some people make great mods and will do a good job.  Slim is one of those people.  He also has a great team to work with here too, and that will help.


Does it always have to be about YOU !?!   :Wag of the finger: 

S - L - I - M
SLIM!!!!
SLIM!!!!
SLIM!!!!
 :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Very Happy:

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## tjohnson722

Congrats Slim. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## h00blah

Oh no, SLIM as a moderator?! We're all doomed!!! LOL

jk jk jk  :Good Job:  :Good Job: !!  :Razz: 

I actually saw one of your posts, and I was like "Whoa why is his name green?!" Then I looked a bit lower and saw "Super moderator" and just started cracking up!

God this forum has made me stranger than I already was to begin with T.T...

 :Very Happy:  Congrats slim  :Salute:

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## Don

Good choice.  Congrats Slim.   :Dancing Carrot:

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## BPLuvr

Congrats!  Since I haven't been here all that long I sort of thought you had been a mod all the time.  :Good Job:   Definately deserving of the position judging by the posts i have seen of yours.

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## Evenstar

:Fest:   :Dance:   :Pink Elephant:   :Carouse:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Rock on:   :Party:   :Number1:   :Winner:  

Big congrats Slim!!   :Good Job:

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## Rob

Great choice, congrats buddy!

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Congrats Slim, and it's not that stressful to be a mod  :Wink:

----------

_Emilio_ (05-21-2012),_Slim_ (05-21-2012),_waltah!_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## cecilbturtle

pretty awesome! i better watch my P's and Q's!

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## waltah!

Excellent choice! Congrats, Slim.  :Good Job: 
Being a Mod is a lot of fun and your experience will benefit the site a ton.

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## luvmyballs

Congrats slim can't think of anybody better to keep the trolls in line. Ha ha.

----------

_cecilbturtle_ (05-22-2012),DooLittle (05-21-2012),_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## waltah!

> Congrats slim can't think of anybody better to keep the trolls in line. Ha ha.


Trolls?! On the internet?! Say it ain't so!  :Razz:

----------


## Slim

> can't think of anybody better to keep the trolls in line. Ha ha.





> Trolls?! On the internet?! Say it ain't so!


The problem with trolls on BP.net is that Deborah snipes them before I get a chance to bore them with useless trivia  :ROFL:

----------


## sookieball

Woohoo! Congrats slim! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## waltah!

> The problem with trolls on BP.net is that Deborah snipes them before I get a chance to bore them with useless trivia


Deb is pretty quick for sure. Oh, and I love useless trivia :Good Job:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> The problem with trolls on BP.net is that Deborah snipes them before I get a chance to bore them with useless trivia


Well you can always be my spotter  :Wink: , than we will make a great sniper team, plus if you play nice I'll let you take them out.  :Wink:

----------

_cecilbturtle_ (05-22-2012),_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## Slim

> Well you can always be my spotter , than we will make a great sniper team, plus if you play nice I'll let you take them out.


Before I take them out, can I tell them that they smell of elderberry  :Very Happy:

----------

_cecilbturtle_ (05-22-2012),_heathers*bps_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## waltah!

I'm fairly certain that's its in the TOS that you're supposed to say that :Wink: 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## heathers*bps

Oh snap, Slim is in the mod house!! Congrats man  :Smile:

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## pigfat

Slim as a mod? Are you kidding me?! That's the worst idea of all time!!!! JUST kidding! You deserve it slim! You'll do a great job! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Slim_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## jben

Congrats  :Very Happy:

----------

_Slim_ (05-22-2012)

----------


## Skittles1101

Oh god.....  :Wink: 

No, seriously, congrats Slim  :Very Happy:

----------

_Slim_ (05-23-2012)

----------


## Slim

> Oh god.....


That literally made me LOL  :Very Happy: 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## West Coast Jungle

Great Choice on the Slimster :Good Job:

----------

_Slim_ (05-23-2012)

----------

